# οφθαλμολαγνεία = voyeurism



## jglenis (Nov 8, 2009)

«... η οφθαλμολαγνεία της μάζας επιζητεί το αξιοπερίεργο για να ικανοποιηθεί». Μήπως έχετε καμιά ιδέα, γιατί η φλυαρολαγνεία του κειμένου που ασχολούμαι μ’έχει σακατέψει;


----------



## psifio (Nov 8, 2009)

Voyeurism;


----------



## jglenis (Nov 8, 2009)

Όχι, δεν είναι αυτό (Καλησπέρα). Το κείμενο μιλάει για έναν ιδιοκτήτη τσίρκου ο οποίος προσπαθεί να παρασύρει στο τσίρκο του ένα περίεργο πλάσμα (κάτι σαν τον Πινόκιο) και το κάνει γιατί... η οφθαλμολαγνεία της μάζας επιζητεί το αξιοπερίεργο για να ικανοποιηθεί.


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με το Ψηφίο, ειδικά μετά την επεξήγησή σου.


----------



## Bill (Nov 8, 2009)

"Voyeurism" may be the best you can do, although it introduces the element of covertness, which isn't implied in οφθαλμολαγνεία; and something like "insatiable visual appetite" may be awkwardly long.


----------



## jglenis (Nov 8, 2009)

Η αμφιβολία μου έγκειται στο ότι δεν θα ήθελα το λεξιλόγιο να παραπέμπει σε ανάλυση αισθησιακής περιπέτειας με πρωταγωνιστή τον Πινόκιο αλλά σε ανάλυση παιδικού παραμυθιού (γιατί περί αυτού του τελευταίου πρόκειται). Βλέπω στο dictionary.com:

Voyeurism: the practice of obtaining sexual gratification by looking at sexual objects or acts, esp. secretively.

αλλά και

Voyeur: 
1.	A person who derives sexual gratification from observing the naked bodies or sexual acts of others, especially from a secret vantage point.
2.	An obsessive observer of sordid or sensational subjects.

Επομένως, ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι τι συνειρμούς δημιουργεί η λέξη στο αγγλικό κοινό. Πέραν τούτου, ευχαριστώ φυσικά και τις δύο δεσποινίδες/κυρίες για την άμεση ανταπόκριση. Μέχρι ενός σημείου σίγουρα έχετε δίκιο γιατί και η ελληνική λέξη δεν είναι τόσο αθώα συνειρμών.



> "Voyeurism" may be the best you can do, although it introduces the element of covertness, which isn't implied in οφθαλμολαγνεία; and something like "insatiable visual appetite" may be awkwardly long.


Thank you, dear Bill. My main objection against Voyeurism is that it implies (to me, at least) sexual interest and of course that sense of spying you mentioned. “Insatiable visual appetite" may be long but a “sick appetite” might fit very well my context.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες, Ιωάννη (+4).

Όταν μιλάμε για _mass voyeurism_, δεν υπάρχει ούτε η διάσταση τού «κρυφού» (δεν πάει με το _mass_) και συχνά ούτε πια του αφροδίσιου ερεθισμού (π.χ. η οφθαλμολαγνεία στις πλαζ). Ξεντώνουν οι Άγγλοι, ξεντώνουμε κι εμείς. Αλλά το έχεις και στο voyeur: An obsessive observer of sordid or sensational subjects.


----------



## sapere_aude (Nov 8, 2009)

Αναμφίβολα _voyeurism_.
Δυο παραδείγματα από το _British National Corpus_:
- The answer that we received was that to talk to us on film would be voyeurism at its worst. 
- I have often felt an uncomfortable sense of voyeurism over Oprah Winfrey's machine-tooled confessionals.


----------



## Philip (Nov 9, 2009)

? unhealthy appetite ? the masses have an unhealthy/insatiable appetite for such curiosities/oddities - βέβαια όμως έτσι χάνεται το οπτικό στοιχείο. 
Εναλλακτικά:
the masses take a voyeuristic pleasure in ...


----------



## tuna (Nov 9, 2009)

Philip said:


> Εναλλακτικά:
> the masses take a voyeuristic pleasure in ...



ωραία αυτή η πρόταση του Philip.


----------



## jglenis (Nov 9, 2009)

> the masses take a voyeuristic pleasure in ...


Ταιριάζει απόλυτα στο κείμενο μου, και σχεδόν ταυτίζεται με τη σύνταξη την οποία είχα προτιμήσει. Πολύ δε περισσότερο, έχω τη γνώμη ότι το «voyeuristic pleasure» απέχει μακράν σε επίπεδο συνειρμών από το «voyeurism». Επομένως: «often the masses take a voyeuristic pleasure in the bizarre in order to satisfy their appetite». 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!

ΥΓ Πολύ χρήσιμη ιδέα το BNC, αν και για μένα ήταν η απόδειξη ότι το «voyeurism» έχει *συχνότερα *να κάνει με «Peeping Tom» καταστάσεις.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 10, 2009)

Αν προλαβαίνω και δεν έχεις τελειώσει το κείμενο να καταθέσω και το: 

"the voracious eye of the public..." που υπονοεί και το αδηφάγον του βλέμματος και το ότι αντλούν ευχαρίστηση και είναι έτοιμοι να καταβροχθίσουν ένα τέτοιο παράξενο θέαμα.

Otherwise, μου αρέσει πολύ η πρόταση του Philip, που τελικά φάνηκες να υιοθετείς.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2009)

jglenis said:


> ΥΓ Πολύ χρήσιμη ιδέα το BNC, αν και για μένα ήταν η απόδειξη ότι το «voyeurism» έχει *συχνότερα *να κάνει με «Peeping Tom» καταστάσεις.



Προφανώς, αλλά το ίδιο και η οφθαλμολαγνεία. Ξεκινά από το ερωτικό, αλλά επεκτείνεται σε οτιδήποτε μας ερεθίζει, και ταυτόχρονα μας γεμίζει ενοχές. Επειδή το θεωρούμε απαγορευμένο, το κάνουμε κρυφά — ή μαζί με άλλους δημιουργώντας δεσμούς συνενοχής. Και όλα αυτά είναι πέρα από το απλό νόημα των λέξεων οφθαλμολαγνεία ή ηδονοβλεψία ή voyeurism. Οι ίδιες οι λέξεις δεν έχουν την ενοχή και το κρυφό.

Πάντως, επιτρέψτε μου στον τίτλο να μείνω στην απλή αντιστοιχία των δύο λέξεων.


----------



## jglenis (Nov 10, 2009)

> Αν προλαβαίνω και δεν έχεις τελειώσει το κείμενο να καταθέσω και το:
> 
> "the voracious eye of the public..."


Προλαβαίνετε μια χαρά, το κείμενο έχει ακόμη αρκετές χιλιάδες λέξεις για να τελειώσει - οπότε και εγώ αρκετό χρόνο για να αλλάξω (και θα αλλάξω) γνώμη σε πολλές επιλογές. 



> Πάντως, επιτρέψτε μου στον τίτλο να μείνω στην απλή αντιστοιχία των δύο λέξεων.


Σε ό,τι με αφορά, απσολούτλυ, ήθελα να το προτείνω και ο ίδιος.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Voyeurism...οφθαλμολαγνεία (κοινώς οφθαλμόλουτρο).
Κάτι σαν αυτό δηλαδή; 






Absolument pas!


----------



## jglenis (Nov 15, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι τέτοια βιντεάκια δείχνουν στους κυβερνητικούς εκπροσώπους (ανεξαρτήτως κόμματος, χώρας) και τους μαθαίνουν την τέχνη...


----------



## fofoka (Nov 16, 2009)

Μήπως και *ηδονοβλεπτισμός*;


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2009)

fofoka said:


> Μήπως και *ηδονοβλεπτισμός*;



Έχεις μπει στη λωρίδα από την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση. Αλλά ναι, κυκλοφορεί και ο _ηδονοβλεπτισμός_ σαν τάση και συνήθεια, όρος επηρεασμένος από την ανάγκη να αποδοθεί το _-ism_ του _voyeurism_, σαν ηδονοβλεπτικές τάσεις μάλλον παρά σαν πρακτική. Ο Τομ, ο ηδονοβλεψίας του μύθου, μία φορά πρόλαβε να το κάνει — δεν μετράει καν σαν voyeur, ένας ταπεινός _peeping Tom_ ήταν.


----------

